# Pants..



## wishlikeagirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find some pants that fit like this.. she has the same STYLE of pants on in the "oh" video.  I've been lookin' for those forever.

I'm thiiinking maybe Beyonce wore pants like this in the "Crazy In Love" video too. HELP!!

http://img289.imageshack.us/my.php?i...range011yh.png


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

Da-Nang cargos fit alot like that. They can be $$$ but I LOVE mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's some online boutiques that carry them and other really cool hard-to-find brands.

Pink Icing 
Revolve
Standard Style
Testimo


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with abovem e.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

me*

sorry lol. i cant type.


----------

